# Alf's Hit Talk Show - New episodes Nov. 5th on TV Land



## alfworker (Nov 4, 2004)

Watch new episodes of "ALF'S HIT TALK SHOW" Friday nights starting Nov. 5th at 11:00pm (et/pt) on TV Land. Alf will be joined by a variety of guests including Doris Roberts from "Everybody Loves Raymond," Bryan Cranston from "Malcolm In The Middle," Vincent Pastore from "The Sopranos," Tom Green from "The Tom Green Show," and the legendary Merv Griffin!


----------

